# BHMs, check out my cooking!



## NYC_FFA (Feb 25, 2010)

I've become rather domestic lately, and I've been cooking a lot. Check out my latest creation. I based it off of a recipe I had, but I cut out the spinach and added cinnamon to the ricotta cheese mixture.

















Here's a run-down of what all is in this dish. It is lasagna noodles, rolled up jellyroll-style, and inside is a mixture of ricotta cheese, Parmesan cheese, mozzarella cheese, and a dash of cinnamon to give it a sweet taste. The noodles are covered in red sauce with red pepper and onions and topped with a little extra mozzarella. :eat2:

Who wants a piece?


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'll have a piece of that. Oh my goodness.


----------



## BoostChub (Feb 26, 2010)

Nom Nom! :eat2: Garlic cheese toast and a big piece of seasoned breaded chicken and you've got yourself a nice snack!


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy shit. I'm so hungry now. That dish is comprised of all my favourite ingredients. :'(


----------



## mischel (Feb 26, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> I've become rather domestic lately, and I've been cooking a lot. Check out my latest creation. I based it off of a recipe I had, but I cut out the spinach and added cinnamon to the ricotta cheese mixture.
> Here's a run-down of what all is in this dish. It is lasagna noodles, rolled up jellyroll-style, and inside is a mixture of ricotta cheese, Parmesan cheese, mozzarella cheese, and a dash of cinnamon to give it a sweet taste. The noodles are covered in red sauce with red pepper and onions and topped with a little extra mozzarella. :eat2:
> 
> Who wants a piece?



I dont want a piece... I WANT THE WHOLE THING  :eat1:
(including you :wubu::smitten::blush


----------



## NYC_FFA (Feb 26, 2010)

mischel said:


> I dont want a piece... I WANT THE WHOLE THING  :eat1:
> (including you :wubu::smitten::blush



Thanks. You can have the food, but I think my big handsome fiancee might have a problem with the second part. 

Also, I will be cooking this weekend, so new pictures are forthcoming! My next baking experiment is dark chocolate cake with fudge frosting and fresh raspberry filling. :eat2:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Mar 1, 2010)

Lasagna is my favorite Italian dish! It looks absolutely delicious :eat2:


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 1, 2010)

I need five minutes alone with you, your oven, and that dish.

Each.

Possibly not in that exact order. :eat1:

(Your fiancee can watch...me eat...but he has to pay extra.  )

But seriously, I'm curious as to what gave the inspiration for adding cinnamon?? Would have never thought to do that with a pasta dish....


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 1, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> But seriously, I'm curious as to what gave the inspiration for adding cinnamon?? Would have never thought to do that with a pasta dish....


Cinnamon to Chili Con Carne (REAL chili has NO BEANS!!!) adds a great bit of kick, btw.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 1, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I need five minutes alone with you, your oven, and that dish.
> 
> Each.
> 
> ...



When I was in Berlin last summer, we ate at an Italian restaurant, and I got the ravioli stuffed with ricotta cheese. The ricotta had cinnamon added, and it was the tastiest thing ever. I thought that it would work really well with this dish.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 1, 2010)

I've heard and used about it for chili, just not pasta.

And 100% agree on NO F'N BEANS in chili!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 4, 2010)

Just giving all you lovely BHMs a heads up...tomorrow night, I will be making the aforementioned cake as well as sweet 'n sour meatballs with rice. Pictures will be posted.

Escapist has also requested cookies, so cookies are forthcoming.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 4, 2010)

Mmmmm mail me a few of them meatballs please?
:eat1:


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a love hate relationship with this thread....it makes me want things I can't have  ...I'm Sooooo hungery now:eat1:


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks quite good! I never seem to have time to cook anything these days, been living off sandwiches and cereal for months!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweet and Sour Meatballs!



























And for the grand finale...chocolate cake, vanilla frosting, and fresh cut strawberries in between the layers and on top!






Before I frosted the outside, I took this pic to show the yummy inside!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 5, 2010)

Tune in next week for baked macaroni and cheese! :eat2:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 5, 2010)

that cake looks really really really good


----------



## IszyStone (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it okay if I take a peek too? You look like a really good chef.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 5, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Is it okay if I take a peek too? You look like a really good chef.



Absolutely! Everyone who loves good food is welcome to take a peek. :happy:


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 8, 2010)

chicken Parmigiana and pasta...

it was so good and tasty that I even amazed myself. and my wonderful roommate loved it also. 

:bow: 

View attachment 0307001859[1].jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 9, 2010)

Are these dishes available without a prescription? Does the DEA know about this? :eat2:


----------



## FinagleBroth (Mar 11, 2010)

*gets notepad and pencil* Looking forward to some recipes.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 11, 2010)

There should be a BHM/FFA potluck. That would make me happy.


----------



## ogie (Mar 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> There should be a BHM/FFA potluck. That would make me happy.



as long as no one brings one of those awful broccoli casseroles ..i still have nightmares about those.


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 13, 2010)

I actually am a fan of broccoli.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 17, 2010)

And now as promised, my delicious 5-cheese baked macaroni and cheese! (For those curious, the cheeses are Muenster, sharp cheddar, mild cheddar, Monterrey jack, and Velveeta.) When I took these pictures, it had just come out of the oven and was still bubbling! :eat2:


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so hungry. It's 12:46 a.m. and I just realised that I didn't eat dinner tonight! hehe


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have never had baked macaroni and cheese. I do prefer my macaroni and cheese to be home made instead of out of the box. I will have to try making it that way sometime.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Mar 18, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> And now as promised, my delicious 5-cheese baked macaroni and cheese! (For those curious, the cheeses are Muenster, sharp cheddar, mild cheddar, Monterrey jack, and Velveeta.) When I took these pictures, it had just come out of the oven and was still bubbling! :eat2:




wow that looks amazingly delicious :eat2:


----------



## tekkers (Mar 18, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> And now as promised, my delicious 5-cheese baked macaroni and cheese! (For those curious, the cheeses are Muenster, sharp cheddar, mild cheddar, Monterrey jack, and Velveeta.) When I took these pictures, it had just come out of the oven and was still bubbling! :eat2:





WOW, will you marry me. can you send me the recipe


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 23, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> When I was in Berlin last summer, we ate at an Italian restaurant, and I got the ravioli stuffed with ricotta cheese. The ricotta had cinnamon added, and it was the tastiest thing ever. I thought that it would work really well with this dish.



That's how I was taught to make the lasagna with ricotta. Actually - I dump the container of ricotta cheese in a bowl, add an egg and a bit of cinnamon and then mix it all up. It makes a big difference and you get a bit of a creamier ricotta which I like because I really don't care for ricotta.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 24, 2010)

Chili is the true elixer of love. And it provides its own soundtrack!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 27, 2010)

This thread just made me really hungry. And I was at a buffet not that long ago. Now I must search for food.


----------



## theronin23 (Mar 27, 2010)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> This thread just made me really hungry. And I was at a buffet not that long ago. Now I must search for food.



Oooo, buffet.

Yeah, it's pretty much accepted that when I'm at a buffet, I'm there to do work.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone have requests for upcoming dishes? I'm trying to decide what to make next.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 27, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Anyone have requests for upcoming dishes? I'm trying to decide what to make next.



something with steak?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 27, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> something with steak?



I concur. But come to my house first, then cook it.


----------



## StarMoon (Mar 27, 2010)

My compliments on your culinary skills:eat2:


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 29, 2010)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I concur. But come to my house first, then cook it.



I think I should just invite all of you over for dinner one night. Oh, and how do people feel about steak and ale pie? I had it in London last year, and it was really delicious.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 29, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> I think I should just invite all of you over for dinner one night. Oh, and how do people feel about steak and ale pie? I had it in London last year, and it was really delicious.



or you could just invite me. steak and ale pie sounds great.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 30, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> And now as promised, my delicious 5-cheese baked macaroni and cheese! (For those curious, the cheeses are Muenster, sharp cheddar, mild cheddar, Monterrey jack, and Velveeta.) When I took these pictures, it had just come out of the oven and was still bubbling! :eat2:



(grabs a hot pad, a potholder, and a fork)

So hat's everyone else having? :eat1::eat2:

Oooooh, I so want that right now. All yummy and cheesy and delicious...


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 6, 2010)

this is like cruel and unusual punishment! posting pictures of delicious looking food... i say we all go to her house and have a wet tshirt contest on her front lawn and when she comes out we all just scatter...


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> this is like cruel and unusual punishment! posting pictures of delicious looking food... i say we all go to her house and have a wet tshirt contest on her front lawn and when she comes out we all just scatter...





This just made my night! Please, please have a wet t-shirt contest in front of my house! (Yes, I'm engaged, but just because I can't touch doesn't mean I can't look!)


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 7, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> This just made my night! Please, please have a wet t-shirt contest in front of my house! (Yes, I'm engaged, but just because I can't touch doesn't mean I can't look!)



And forget "scatter"! Just because I can't touch doesn't mean I can't accept delicious food! :eat2:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 8, 2010)

This food just looks to delicious :eat2:


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 8, 2010)

the idea is to taunt, wanderer, like she does by showing us food... i'm thinking a synchronized chorus line of the truffle shuffle will induce a zombie-like need to grope and as soon as she goes in for the squeeze we bolt, leaving her with that "oh god i wish i had some baked macaroni" feeling...

although, she does look pretty spry and odds are good that she's still quicker that the fastest one of us so someone should bring a taser just to be safe


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 8, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the idea is to taunt, wanderer, like she does by showing us food... i'm thinking a synchronized chorus line of the truffle shuffle will induce a zombie-like need to grope and as soon as she goes in for the squeeze we bolt, leaving her with that "oh god i wish i had some baked macaroni" feeling...
> 
> although, she does look pretty spry and odds are good that she's still quicker that the fastest one of us so someone should bring a taser just to be safe



If you bring a taser, you don't get any steak and ale pie.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 14, 2010)

So I wasn't planning on making something too elaborate tonight for dinner, but then I stopped at the grocery store and decided to make up a recipe for my own cheeseburger. I used a standard recipe but added chopped onions, yellow bell peppers, teriyaki sauce, and a little Worcestershire sauce. Then, I grilled up some more onion and chopped yellow bell peppers and added those on top of my burger with American cheese and put a little more teriyaki sauce on the bun. Don't worry, steak and ale pie is still forthcoming. I've just been very busy the past week and haven't had time to prepare it.


----------



## Roy C. (Apr 15, 2010)

That is one good lookin' burger!!! I'll take a couple....


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 20, 2010)

You're not the only one, Roy! Yumm...


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 25, 2010)

So it's been a little while since my last major cooking creation, but I hope it was worth the wait!

Ladies and gentlemen, steak and ale pie! Warm flakey crust, chunks of steak, potatoes, turnip, carrots, and onion, and delicious gravy made with a bitter ale.

Enjoy!
















I figured I'd join in on the Hozay impressions.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 25, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> So it's been a little while since my last major cooking creation, but I hope it was worth the wait!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, steak and ale pie! Warm flakey crust, chunks of steak, potatoes, turnip, carrots, and onion, and delicious gravy made with a bitter ale.
> 
> ...



That looks really really good. I've never had steak and ale pie, so I'm a little jealous now. 

As for the impression, I feel like I'm getting around!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 26, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> So it's been a little while since my last major cooking creation, but I hope it was worth the wait!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, steak and ale pie! Warm flakey crust, chunks of steak, potatoes, turnip, carrots, and onion, and delicious gravy made with a bitter ale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 26, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> So it's been a little while since my last major cooking creation, but I hope it was worth the wait!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, steak and ale pie! Warm flakey crust, chunks of steak, potatoes, turnip, carrots, and onion, and delicious gravy made with a bitter ale.
> 
> ...




You need to share these pictures on the Foodee board as well. People will LOVE them! :eat2:


----------



## djudex (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## freakyfred (Jun 5, 2010)

you had me at 'cheese'.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 6, 2010)

And now I go back to my spaghetti...

It all looks delicious, but you KNOW you're making me jealous, right?


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 7, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> So it's been a little while since my last major cooking creation, but I hope it was worth the wait!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, steak and ale pie! Warm flakey crust, chunks of steak, potatoes, turnip, carrots, and onion, and delicious gravy made with a bitter ale.
> 
> ...



That looks so yummy..... But can I have some without onion????


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 7, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> I figured I'd join in on the Hozay impressions.




Soooo hot! 









I mean, you must've been, cooking all that in this summer heat


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 7, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> That looks so yummy..... But can I have some without onion????



Sure, you can leave out the onion. It'll still be very tasty.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 7, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> And now I go back to my spaghetti...
> 
> It all looks delicious, but you KNOW you're making me jealous, right?



Sorry, I can't help if it my cooking is beautiful. 

I will be cooking for people this week. Movie night at my new(ish) apartment!


----------



## pineapplechertdog (Jun 9, 2010)

If only I could find someone to cook like that for me......I'd be huge in no time!!!!

Well, actually my wife does and I am getting there:wubu::eat2::eat1:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 9, 2010)

That's pretty good cooking...........for a woman. 

In all seriousness, I would definitely :eat1: that with a  on my face.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry I've been gone for quite some time. I've been enjoying married life and haven't had a chance to be on the site. Luckily for all of you, I have been documenting some of my cooking adventures.

Today, I will share a stuffed-crust pizza with pepperoni, onions, and green peppers and my more recent Brenner (breakfast+dinner) creation: banana and raspberry pancakes, banana pancakes with Nutella, buttered toast, baked beans, and bacon.

Get ready for some mouth-watering photo goodness!


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 3, 2010)

I know I'm no BHM...but this thread has thoroughly convinced me to love:

1. The thread itself. It's total food porn.

2. You :happy:

Aaaaah, everything looks so good I can't stand it :wubu:


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 3, 2010)

Serious delicious feelings emerging.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 3, 2010)

Everything looks fantastic, but first and most importantly, congrats on your wedding. I'm glad to hear that you're doing so well; also welcome back.


----------



## Tad (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome back, glad married life has kept you busy, but thanks for sharing the nom-iness!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Nov 1, 2010)

Tonight's dinner for the hubby: Stuffed french toast with raspberries, blackberries, and whipped cream cheese!

Recipe:

2 pieces of bread per serving
Eggs
Milk
Container of blackberries
Container of raspberries
Whipped cream cheese

Beat the eggs and milk together. Dip the bread in the milk/egg mixture and drop it on a hot skillet, turning occasionally until brown on both sides. In the meantime, mash up the blackberries and raspberries together and mix with cream cheese to taste. (Too much cream cheese can overpower the taste of the berries, so don't overdo it.) Once the bread is done, put one piece on the plate and spread the berries/cream cheese filling on the bread. Stack the second piece on top and spread any remaining filling on top. Serve immediately before it gets cold.

Pictures!


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 1, 2010)

No cinnamon or nutmeg? 

P.S. - Try something like challah bread or thick crusty sourdough. Brioche too.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Nov 1, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> No cinnamon or nutmeg?
> 
> P.S. - Try something like challah bread or thick crusty sourdough. Brioche too.



Not this time around. Maybe next time.

I'm going to try a thicker crust next time. This time, we just used the bread we had in the fridge.


----------



## mischel (Nov 1, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Not this time around. Maybe next time.
> 
> I'm going to try a thicker crust next time. This time, we just used the bread we had in the fridge.



LOVE it . God, you'd be a fantastic feeder :smitten: !!


Did i already mention anywhere on the board, that i want to gain 20 lbs?


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 2, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> I've become rather domestic lately, and I've been cooking a lot. Check out my latest creation. I based it off of a recipe I had, but I cut out the spinach and added cinnamon to the ricotta cheese mixture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um, Me!! That looks wonderful!:eat2:


----------



## Albino_taters (Nov 2, 2010)

So when can I expect you to be visit Chicago and make me some of that yummy food?


----------



## NYC_FFA (Nov 2, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> So when can I expect you to be visit Chicago and make me some of that yummy food?



If folks want to come out to the East Coast for a potluck, be my guest. Otherwise, my husband and I don't have plans for Thanksgiving yet. Come on over to my house for turkey! :eat1:


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 2, 2010)

Great pics. I love me some home made deep dish style pizza. Not so much in it for the veggies though. Could use more pork.

Pepperoni, Ham, Bacon, AND sausage sounds perfect.


----------



## Albino_taters (Nov 2, 2010)

U had me at turkey


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 7, 2010)

Someone is a keeper here.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Dec 8, 2010)

Guess who's back with Thanksgiving pictures :eat1:


























For those who are wondering, the stuffing in the turkey is a corn bread stuffing with apples, onions, pecans, dried cranberries, dried cherries, and bacon. We did have a pumpkin pie, but I forgot to get a picture. *Sad faces...*


----------



## NYC_FFA (Dec 8, 2010)

Also, this month was my husband's birthday, so I made him ice cream pie with mint chip ice cream, hot fudge, Oreo crumb crust, and semi-sweet chocolate chips. He loved it. :eat2:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 8, 2010)

i want to marry you:wubu:


----------



## NYC_FFA (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i want to marry you:wubu:



LOL, sorry, someone already beat you to it.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i want to marry you:wubu:



lol, me too :d


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't recognise like, half those foods.


----------

